# Evil Clown for Hire



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

An 'evil' clown who stalks and threatens kids is being hired by parents as a birthday treat.

http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/821591-evil-clown-hired-for-stalking-threats-and-a-pie-in-the-face


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

What the F$%K??? This is funny to him?

Just this sentence along shows that he doesn't think of kids as people, but rather as objects: 'The child feels more and more that it is being pursued,' said Deville.

Just what we need. A real life sociopathic adult stalking children...


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm not sure which is more twisted the clown or the parents hiring him.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Yep - with the kids that's more than a little creepy. 

Although, I think it would be a riot on a college campus.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

It kind of reminded me of that movie The Game


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

how weird it surprises me that no one has seen him in the act of stalking and beat his A$$ if I saw him lurking around my kid and friends cancel Christmas pal


----------



## kiki (Oct 6, 2011)

morbid mike said:


> how weird it surprises me that no one has seen him in the act of stalking and beat his a$$ if i saw him lurking around my kid and friends cancel christmas pal


thank you...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

morbid mike said:


> how weird it surprises me that no one has seen him in the act of stalking and beat his A$$ if I saw him lurking around my kid and friends cancel Christmas pal


I agree. There are ways to take him out of his "business" permanently. IF you want to traumatize your kids, let them catch you having sex when they get off of the school bus. Don't hire some psycho is a crappy clown costume to do it for you. By using my method, you can use the money you saved by not hiring him to pay for the first therapy session. Seems like a win-win to me.


----------

